

Ask HN: are there any good reads on how to motivate others? - nathankot


======
ch00ey
How to Win Friends & Influence People by Dale Carnegie has been recommended to
me several times

[http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-Influence-
People/dp/06...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-Influence-
People/dp/0671723650)

------
wallflower
[http://scottberkun.com/2009/top-ten-reasons-managers-
become-...](http://scottberkun.com/2009/top-ten-reasons-managers-become-
great/)

Especially #8

"8\. Self aware, including weaknesses."

------
caw
If you want to go more of the Psychology route:

Predictably Irrational (Dan Ariely, he has some TED talks as well)
[http://www.amazon.com/Predictably-Irrational-Revised-
Expande...](http://www.amazon.com/Predictably-Irrational-Revised-Expanded-
Edition/dp/0061353248)

Influence, the Science of Persuasion (Robert Cialdini)
[http://www.amazon.com/Influence-
ebook/dp/B002BD2UUC](http://www.amazon.com/Influence-ebook/dp/B002BD2UUC)

------
Reallynow
I like two books by Dan and Chip Heath called (1) Switch: How to Change Things
When Change Is Hard (good summary here :
[http://www.veganoutreach.org/advocacy/switch](http://www.veganoutreach.org/advocacy/switch)
.html ) and (2) Made to Stick: Why Some Ideas Survive and Others Die (good
summary here: [http://www.engineerguy.com/white-papers/made-to-
stick.htm](http://www.engineerguy.com/white-papers/made-to-stick.htm) ).

------
jfasi
Google has an interesting way of setting goals for their employees, which is
part of group motivation:

[http://startuplab.googleventures.com/public-
workshops-2013-0...](http://startuplab.googleventures.com/public-
workshops-2013-05-14)

~~~
notahacker
which likely inspired... [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/29/magazine/dave-
eggers-ficti...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/29/magazine/dave-eggers-
fiction.html?smid=tw-nytmag&_r=1&)

------
dbla
I thought this was a great TED talk on the subject. How Great Leaders Insire
Action.
[http://www.ted.com/talks/simon_sinek_how_great_leaders_inspi...](http://www.ted.com/talks/simon_sinek_how_great_leaders_inspire_action.html)

------
rk0567
Search Inside Yourself

And the videos : [http://www.siyli.org/take-the-course/siy-
curriculum/](http://www.siyli.org/take-the-course/siy-curriculum/)

------
LoneDev
Good luck there...

